# 50 mg stanozolol tablets



## British Bulldog (Apr 29, 2002)

I came across some 50 mg stanozolol tabs today, they are the real thing as well, id never seen anything like it before and so had them tested by a friend of mine. Have they been croping up in the states as well?  Also ive heard of an injetable version of anapolan which is knocking around over here.


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2002)

Have been hearing some buzz about these products, but have yet to hear of anyone using it yet over here!


----------



## British Bulldog (May 2, 2002)

Some friends of mine are tucking into them, ill let you know how they get on.


----------



## gopro (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by British Bulldog *_
> Some friends of mine are tucking into them, ill let you know how they get on.


----------



## ironmag (May 4, 2002)

Ther are mixed feeling about these pills. Some rave wonderous results while others scream scammer.


----------



## powerrack (May 23, 2002)

I believe the 50mg winstrol tabs your refering to are IP brand. If you got the right source it is good stuff.


----------



## Tigtig01 (Jun 13, 2002)

yes the IP 50mg winny tabs are good.....
They blue in colour


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 13, 2002)

Let me get this straight.  You just happen to have a friend that has the equipment to test these drugs for contents?


----------



## British Bulldog (Jun 20, 2002)

yes


----------



## British Bulldog (Jun 20, 2002)

im not trying to sell them either so why would i lie.


----------

